# Glock Tools / Rear Sight Pusher



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone locally have a glock rear sight pusher they'd be willing to loan out temproarily?

I have a new 23 and I'd really like to adjust the rear sight to compensate for my tendancy to shoot slightly left of center.

Figured I'd ask here and hopefully find one before spending ~$150 to buy one.

Thanks!


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

*yo*

i got a sight pusher call me at 850 393 9500


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

2 good guys right here!!


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks George!
Rob, I'll be in touch this evening. Thanks!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

They're plastic sights and very easy to move. You don't need a sight pusher for standard factory Glock sights. Tap them with a small nylon hammer.

If they are steel after market sights that's another story.


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

bigbulls said:


> They're plastic sights and very easy to move. You don't need a sight pusher for standard factory Glock sights. Tap them with a small nylon hammer.
> 
> If they are steel after market sights that's another story.


 
Good info, but looking for something a little more accurate than hammer and chisel!!!


----------

